# Hogzilla II



## ddhlakebound (May 26, 2007)

Check this out!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070526/ap_on_fe_st/odd_monster_pig_8;_ylt=AuU.nlWuop.ef2c1p_j5dxxsaMYA

All I can say is OMG! I've wanted to take up hog hunting for quite a while, but I don't want to see that unless I'm already up a tree.


----------



## Sprig (May 26, 2007)

+1 OMG!! 
Hmmmmmm, anyone for 3foot bacon strips? Yummmmm.


----------



## BC_Logger (May 26, 2007)

wow now thats a pig


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2007)

A large boar like that would have to taste like chit. After a boar gets sexually mature it developes a musky smell that is just plain nasty.


----------



## trimmmed (May 26, 2007)

unreal! 







How the heck could this thing have grown so big in the wild, what the hell is he eating ?


----------



## begleytree (May 26, 2007)

trimmmed said:


> unreal!
> 
> what the hell is he eating ?



anything he to wants probably
-Ralph


----------



## ray benson (May 26, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> A large boar like that would have to taste like chit. After a boar gets sexually mature it developes a musky smell that is just plain nasty.



That's probably why they are going to make it into sausage.


----------



## hanniedog (May 26, 2007)

After looking at the picture and story closer I doubt that it is true. I find it hard to believe that you could chase him for three hours. A hog of that size couldn't move very fast and would probably die of over heating. Also why is the boy so clear in the picture and the boar kind of fuzzy.


----------



## kevinj (May 26, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> After looking at the picture and story closer I doubt that it is true. I find it hard to believe that you could chase him for three hours. A hog of that size couldn't move very fast and would probably die of over heating. Also why is the boy so clear in the picture and the boar kind of fuzzy.




I think you might be right there hanniedog.

If you look at the boy,who may weigh 140 lbs.+/- 10 lbs.
That HOG has got to be at least a ton.
If it was an authentic photo, 1050 lbs. seems quite small.
Comparing the two.


----------



## kevinj (May 26, 2007)

I've seen 1000 lb. people in magazines before.
This is way bigger than that.
His poop must of wieghed more than that boy.

Did ya hear that SAP, I said the word POOP. That must have gotten your attention. Don't get all excited now.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 26, 2007)

trimmmed said:


> unreal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they pump feed on those plantations to feed deer and
deer must be grateful dead! That is where I would expect a hog to get that big the delta is excellent habitat. It would not surprise me as I have seen a picture of two alligators killed north of there on white river that looked more like crocks eighteen to twenty feet were hanging from a tree man standing beside them and the butthole on the gator was bigger than the mans head.
Some of that country is the wildest and whooly our country has.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 27, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> After looking at the picture and story closer I doubt that it is true. I find it hard to believe that you could chase him for three hours. A hog of that size couldn't move very fast and would probably die of over heating. Also why is the boy so clear in the picture and the boar kind of fuzzy.



I can't personally vouch for the authenticity of the photo, as I wasn't there, but the story is easily believable to me. It doesn't say anything about how far they travelled in the 3 hours. It could have been a quarter or half mile. With a hog of that outrageous size, I don't think many people would be in a hurry to go poking around in whatever brush he's in, wounded. I also don't imagine a pig that size is going to be easily killed, even by a .50 cal pistol. Also take into account that an eleven year old boy was doing the shooting, and you have a huge wounded pig slowly bleeding out from non vital hits. You wanna go in after him hanniedog?

As for the picture being smudged, it looks to me like it's the hog that's smudged. The story said they had to cut down trees and use a backhoe to drag him out of where he died. 

The story also lists the taxidermist who is mounting the head, and the city he's in. You could just give him a call and get the story yourself. But he's probably in on it too.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Madsaw (May 29, 2007)

This should explain a good bit of it. "a commercial hunting preserve in Delta," is from the news story. 
We raise a few hogs here on the farm. The biggest we sold was a old barrow that was about 850. Yes it did look like a cow walking around in the trailer. But, that animal was close to 6 yrs old to. That looks like a pin raised pig that was bought and turned out for a good sizable fee. If it was chased for 3 hrs after being shot I sure the H would not have wanted to been around it. Chase a old hog 15 mins and it turns around and tries to eat yeah. I have had them almost tip the 4 wheeler over when the charged from being pushed to long. I think that story is a long tail made true with a good some of money. 
Bob


----------



## oneadam12 (May 30, 2007)

I would bet that dogs were probably used in the chase. It does sound a little far fetched though, but I think it is possible, not likely, but possible. I've seen a couple of dead ones around here in the 300-350 range and they look like big 4 wheelers. They usually get nocturnal when they get that big. A friend of mine raises corn and had one tearing everything up. It took him a week of hunting from 11 at night till 1 in the morning before he killed it.


----------



## Madsaw (May 30, 2007)

We should get Ultra over here to look at this pic. He seems to be the king of photoshop around here. Things just do not match up from the hog to the kid. The bleed out from the gut shot even if it was a exit hole must have be made with a cannon not that little gun he is holding. The pig was the item placed into the pic. Its the only thing that is oversized in it.
I still say it was a bought hunt and was a pin raised pig. If it was a wild hog it sure would have been more leaner and not as plump and blubbery. My geusss the pig would be about 600 to 700 tops.
Bob


----------



## ray benson (May 30, 2007)

Still waiting for snopes to verify the story. Here is the pistol.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=14807&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y


----------



## 046 (May 30, 2007)

Model: 500
quite a handful for a boy to shoot! 

82oz empty + five rounds of .50 cal , not to mention the kick...
------------

Caliber: .500
Capacity: 5 Rounds
Barrel Length: 10 1/2"
Front Sight: Red Ramp Front
Rear Sight: Adjustable
Grip: Rubber Grips
Trigger: .312 Chrome with Overtravel Stop
Hammer: Chrome Tear Drop with Pinned Sear
Frame: X-Frame
Finish: Satin Stainless
Overall Length: 18"
Material: Stainless Steel
Weight Empty: 82 oz. 



ray benson; said:


> Still waiting for snopes to verify the story. Here is the pistol.
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=14807&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y


----------



## treesquirrel (May 30, 2007)

046 said:


> Model: 500
> quite a handful for a boy to shoot!
> 
> 82oz empty + five rounds of .50 cal , not to mention the kick...
> ...



I thought the same thing about the .460XVR until I bought one and shot it the first time.

When I went to the range I loaded and fired of a few rounds through my .44mag light hunter with a 7.5 inch barrrel. I figgur it a good warm up for the massive 460.

Well upon firing the 460 I found the felt recoil much more manageable than my .44.

The mass of the .460 and the inproved handgrips make it more pleasant to fire than my .44. Go figure huh?

I know the .500 has some much heavier loads however.


----------



## joesawer (May 31, 2007)

I talked to a good friend of mine in Alabama today,Tony Bright, who hunts in Delta a lot. He said that he knows Jerry Cunningham personally and that he is an honorable man, that he would not be involved in a hoax. 
As for the hog looking fuzzy in the pic, well they are fuzzy or brissely or whatever you want to call it. 
As for what it ate, a timber co. in AL that I worked for in the early ninetys bought six barrels of corn a week to feed the deer and turkeys on a 3000 acre tract. No hogs there, couldn't have them eating deer and turkey food. Tony said that hog was tearing down fences and chasing cows. Makes you wonder just what was he eating.
Some young friends of mine went hog hunting just outside a residential area with their deer bows a few years ago and shot all their arrows into a 600+ lbs sow and then came to my house to see if I would come finish it off for them. So I loaded up a rifled slug barrel 12ga and went to track the sow. I tracked it right out of the woods and into a neighbor hood. Not a good day for hunting public relations. Some people were pretty upset about a bloody, dangerous, pin cushion running around and I of course had to be involved. Fortunately most realized that I was part of the solution and the youngsters learned to not hunt undergunned and no one was hurt, only some traumatized citizens.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 2, 2007)

*Big Pig Update....*

It has been confirmed that this hog was farm raised, and released, because he was too big for butchering or breeding, and no one would buy him for either of those purposes. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070602/ap_on_fe_st/monster_pig_9;_ylt=Ai45k2Jf4fMvV.PUKe2oN6YE1vAI


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 2, 2007)

The kids father has a website, here you go. monster pig.
http://www.monsterpig.com

I want to wild boar hunt with the ruger .454 sometime in the future.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 2, 2007)

*Cut4fun*

We have a boar at the farm in the area of 650 to 700 lbs. For a price we'll chase him into a pasture and you can go hunting. Just kidding wouldn't be much challenge cause you can walk up a scratch his ears. The person running that hunting place has to be laughing all the way to the bank. Seems to me like shooting fish in a barrel, not much challenge.


----------



## Madsaw (Jun 2, 2007)

hanniedog said:


> Seems to me like shooting fish in a barrel, not much challenge.


I agree with you there, I said from the get it was a bought hunt. Sure would not be much sport into shooting a pin pig. It probally never walked more then 200 feet at a times to get anythign to eat before it was let out for the kid.
The part about no market buying it is a joke too. We have sold heavy pigs before you just get boar price. Which might be about 10 cents a pound now. I have not keep up on the prices for a long time. When we sold the big barrow we got $73 total after selling charges. 
Later
Bob


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 2, 2007)

10 to 12 cents a pound is what boars go for these days. So if you want to pay $500 to shot him seems to be easy money. Sell him for less than a $100 or get some sucker to pay big bucks to "hunt" him.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 2, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> The kids father has a website, here you go. monster pig.
> http://www.monsterpig.com
> 
> I want to wild boar hunt with the ruger .454 sometime in the future.



I want one!!! 
I want to get the 50 cal too! Fun Fun Fun!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 2, 2007)

I been looking at 2000 acres in TN with Russian and Arkansas wild boars. Dont want know feral pigs here and it beats the heck out of the 100-200 acre fenced hunts in Ohio for Boars. I swore I would never pay to hunt, but the wild boar seems hard to find. Dad seen one bow hunting once and found its tusk after getting hit by a train, a couple years later.
My friend in Oklahoma said I could come down and shoot wild feral's down there, but that isn't what i want.  
I might trade the 454 off after this years hunting season, if i dont start reloading for it. You can shoot 45 long colts through it for rec shooting and the 454's for hunting and wow factor.


----------



## Madsaw (Jun 2, 2007)

We have domestic pigs on the run in western counties near the miss. river. Its some real rough terrain there and they been raisin hell. The DNR said shoot them if you see them. They even hunt them off snowmobiles in the winter. The numbers just keep growing .
I had a ruger blackhawk in 45 long colt. It wore a 4 3/4 barrel. I had max loads for it. Man that was a rude awakening!!!!!. It was loaded up to the heels of a 454 factory load. That little gun was just plum nasty but fun to shoot.
Bob


----------



## blink (Jun 4, 2007)

*hogzilla*

sure one big pig but must of had a large amout on domestic in him, probably duroc. the wild european boar we get here do get big but they have much smaller ears. when they cross with the domestics i have seen some whoppers well over the 250 kg mark. one i saw had a head that weighed in 41 kg alone but like this one had been a cross. sure would take some stopping with the dogs.
blink.


----------



## blink (Jun 4, 2007)

*hogzilla*

i should add the one that freaked me out the most was the chinese pig from a few years back that weighed in around the 2000 lb mark.
http://www.susannassoapbox.com/animals26.html
blink


----------



## trimmmed (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know what the record is for the biggest wild coyote? 

You see. my neighbor has this fairly fat dog and....................................


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 4, 2007)

trimmmed said:


> Hey, does anyone know what the record is for the biggest wild coyote?
> 
> You see. my neighbor has this fairly fat dog and....................................



Hows this,LOL
http://www.coyote-scent.com/record.html


----------

